# What Tha Hell happen to this Forum



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

Is it just me,,or does it seem like this forum has been over-run by a bunch of Teen-Agers or Kids. I have never,,,,, since I came on this Forum,,SEEN so much dumb *** **** being Posted. What tha hell happened? Did all the Grownups leave this forum?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 20, 2009)

Its got to the point of I read something and dont bother answering if I think its pointless.

Some questions do need answers to stop the grower killing their plant.

I understand some questions get asked over and over and over again, its quick and easy to give a few word reply than to put a link in a post pointing them where they shoud be looking.

I agree with what your saying :aok:

But I have been here a long time and its a pattern that happens yearly, new growing seasons bring questions and worries, its the name of the game being an active member of the forum.

No one makes you reply, you reply if you see a post deemed worthy of your experience 

eace:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean, i have started putting people on my ignore list to try get away from it.
I have a sneaky feeling that a few of them are trolls or possibly those who have being banned just taking the p... well you know what.

Feel bit cruel but i just going to ignore a lot of em and see what happens


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 20, 2009)

I ditto that 100%.  I've not been around that long, but, man, has something been in the water lately or what.  JBonez and I both seem like nice enough guys, but we've both had a go with junior space-balls recently.  I've got kids and I can smell one a mile away.  I've always tried to be straight with my kids and they, in their 20's now,  respect me enough not to insult my intellegence with **.  That said, half the time I get off forum, I have to go outside and clean the hockey off my shoes.

Thanks, Cowboy, for mentioning it.


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 20, 2009)

I just wish they would take a second to read through some threads/sticky. Most of there question would be answer. Instead of learning and gaining knowledge they just want it given to them.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 20, 2009)

It will get far worse before it gets better.

IE. I have my MMJ "card". I am number 10,xxx.
Currently, they are up to 240,000. Thats almost a quarter of a million folks who posses their "card" in California. Mind you, that is JUST the folks who seek out thier card from the Oakland Patients ID Center. There are a number of other "ID Centers" that also issue cards, so the actual number of "Legal" patients in Cali is probanly in the Millions by now.

A high percentage of these folks now want to "Grow" thier own "medicine", either for personal use or to add extra income, which is legal in my state.

And this is JUST one State that has had a MMJ law on the books for 13 YEARS now.

Now, there are 12 more states with MMJ laws on the books, with MANY more considering it. We also have to add in States that have "decrimilized" MJ.

What it all comes down too is the mindset of America is changing. It is finnaly becoming accepted by the General public and the old Taboo's are slowly fading away.
This gives folks confidence and empowers them to start growing thier own.

That is why we are seeing a HUGE influx of new growers. It ain't over. And with new follks come the trolls, which we will all have to "weed" thru.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 20, 2009)

Can you imagine how slow the server is going to get  

 

eace:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Can you imagine how slow the server is going to get
> 
> 
> 
> eace:


 
Not sure it can get much worse then it already has when it comes to SERVER BUSY, but,,Im sure it will.


----------



## cubby (Apr 20, 2009)

The increase of kids on this forum reminds me of the increase of fat people in the gym every spring. As soon as they figure out that succes comes with patience, work, and commitment they'll just go back to whatever they were doing previously. Unfortunately we'll just have to contend with their disrespect, arrogance, and immaturity until then.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 20, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> The increase of kids on this forum reminds me of the increase of fat people in the gym every spring. As soon as they figure out that succes comes with patience, work, and commitment they'll just go back to whatever they were doing previously. Unfortunately we'll just have to contend with their disrespect, arrogance, and immaturity until then.


 
Thanks for the laugh.  Love the parrallel you painted.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 20, 2009)

I surfed the net for three months before joining a site. To me I seamed to fit in better here. The people here discussed thing, now it seams to me the newer people want to argue and flame anybody that does not do thing their way. I have found myself on the attack a time or two, When what was typed in had a attitude to the way it read. If people would read the stickys and "resources" thing would inprove. Any more I look more for names that I have found will not lead you wrong and read the things they post. And you can tell the younger people always want the answers without doing any work to get them. They just want it all handed to them.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow I hope I am not considered one of these "kids". Although I am somewhat new to the site and definately new to growing I feel I try to lend some of the knowledge I have cultured either from here or elsewhere and pass it on.  It seems its a lot of the same people lending their knowledge but not a lot being returned by tue question askers.  But you are all stuck with me, this site rocks!


----------



## JBonez (Apr 20, 2009)

well said shocklipse


----------



## kaotik (Apr 20, 2009)

hmm, glad i've been busy lately then. not on long enough to notice the stupid posts.
but are these posts really that bad? (i seriously have not noticed them) we all started somewhere, and needed a little advice.

that's how a productive forum should go; new member comes and learns basic stuff from the veterns. then that new member helps the next new member learn the basics so the vets can work on bigger problems.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Apr 20, 2009)

:rofl: Hi, does anybody know where i can get some seeds?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 20, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> The increase of kids on this forum reminds me of the increase of fat people in the gym every spring. As soon as they figure out that succes comes with patience, work, and commitment they'll just go back to whatever they were doing previously. Unfortunately we'll just have to contend with their disrespect, arrogance, and immaturity until then.



I was about to post something on those exact lines. Every Jan 1st my gym starts piling in these New Year Resolution people. By March, 95% are gone, ones that stay are dedicated and enjoy it.

But I read through topics and post for 2 weeks before even joining. Hundreds of threads. By the "Guest" total usually, seems others would be to.

I was kinda thinking like a "Stupid & Beginners Question Thread", for like questions you feel are easy, you just cant find the answer off hand, and consider stupid (I know I have a few). Or Newbies with 100 post or less, you post questions there, or they will be moved there. Maybe even its own section.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Apr 20, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> hmm, glad i've been busy lately then. not on long enough to notice the stupid posts.
> but are these posts really that bad? (i seriously have not noticed them) we all started somewhere, and needed a little advice.
> 
> that's how a productive forum should go; new member comes and learns basic stuff from the veterns. then that new member helps the next new member learn the basics so the vets can work on bigger problems.


 
Thats right kaotik, but im sure you and everyone else that started here did a little research on their own before asking" how do i make a dwc set-up".  Ya know, its readily available without asking. I think they are lazy and dont want to do work.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi! im new to this forum and growing.

Can someone just tell me everything i need to know without having to do all that pesky research!

I have 4 3w cfls, is that enough?

i bought miracle gro time released nutrients, will that work?


these are the posts i stay away from, and if i do answer, my answer is to read.

doesnt really bother me though, i was a newb at one time, and still am, just a very successful and well informed newb.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey you never know the "server Busy" might be the thing that saves the site.

With any luck it will drive away the people who are not true MP passionists.
Never thought i'd say this,,, but ,,, "Server Busy" for the win


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 20, 2009)

hey i just wanted to say thx to all the older growers who lead us youngsters in the right direction.  i read alot buti still have ?"s so thx for the answers 
 oh yeh happy four two zero


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

With me its not that people are new its the way the go about things.

Some of the posts are just ridiculous, questions that i'm pretty sure the average non smoker could answer lol and many more have being answered a thousand times and are so easily answered within a few mins and google.

There are definitely some on here who are here just to wind people up of that i'm sure.

N.B


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Hi! im new to this forum and growing.
> 
> Can someone just tell me everything i need to know without having to do all that pesky research!
> 
> ...


 
Should work just fine with those cfl's just be sure to keep bulbs around 2 ft away cos of light burn and make sure you pipe the heat so its blowing directly into your root system.
Also you need to use a lot of extra nutes for that soil, dont remember exact amounts but i think its 1600000ppm and your ph should be 8ph.

Stick to that and you be fine, no need to research now


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

Any one seen seagull !


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 20, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Should work just fine with those cfl's just be sure to keep bulbs around 2 ft away cos of light burn and make sure you pipe the heat so its blowing directly into your root system.
> Also you need to use a lot of extra nutes for that soil, dont remember exact amounts but i think its 1600000ppm and your ph should be 8ph.
> 
> Stick to that and you be fine, no need to research now


 

:rofl: lets put that in a sticky and direct these stupid questions that way!

But seriously just as newbud said above, its not the newb that bothers me its the attitude they have.  Hell I'm a newb still, learning more from this site everyday.  But if I didn't have an attitude to want to learn and do better with each grow, I would still be stumbling around aimlessly killing MJ plants, or at least not getting any better at growing them.   


The newbs that I try to help are the ones that have the right approach, they want to learn and use the forum to their benefit.  That is why we originally all came to this place isn't it?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 20, 2009)

All valid concerns, but don't make the mistake of pilling all newbs into a single catagory. There are newbs here that have been into the scene longer than internet has exsisted. And some that could teach a thing or two to even the oldest most experienced member. I love to learn and no matter how much I feel I know about a subject, I will always be open to learning more.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 20, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> All valid concerns, but don't make the mistake of pilling all newbs into a single catagory. There are newbs here that have been into the scene longer than internet has exsisted. And some that could teach a thing or two to even the oldest most experienced member. I love to learn and no matter how much I feel I know about a subject, I will always be open to learning more.



its pretty simple to spot a newb worth investing time into.

example.

"hey guys, im new to growing, what supplys should i get, i have $4.20"

"hey guys, i need some advice, I recently started germing some seeds, my medium is miracle grow without time released ferts and i was wondering how far away from my plant to put my lights"

question 2 i would entertain


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 20, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Any one seen seagull !


 
I think I saw him going into the Tin Foil Hat Club a few minutes ago.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 20, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Should work just fine with those cfl's just be sure to keep bulbs around 2 ft away cos of light burn and make sure you pipe the heat so its blowing directly into your root system.
> Also you need to use a lot of extra nutes for that soil, dont remember exact amounts but i think its 1600000ppm and your ph should be 8ph.
> 
> dont forget that a Clear tub for dwc is best.
> ...


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I think I saw him going into the Tin Foil Hat Club a few minutes ago.


LMAO  tin foil hat club  hahahhaaahaah *EDIT* funny


----------



## JBonez (Apr 20, 2009)

SSH

your the type of person i would love to invest time in, answering as many questions that you have as i feel you will be asking questions that are appropriate after reading. Last night, after about searching for 2 hours, i found a forum with a post about using pureblend pro Bloom with white rhino and it gave me the insight i was looking for.

Right on man, we need more people with this attitude, it shows they are capable of actually growing, not just asking questions. +rep


----------



## JBonez (Apr 20, 2009)

and yo Purplehazes, you arent one of the misinformed newbs either, get an avatar already so you dont look like one brotha! (or sista)


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I think I saw him going into the Tin Foil Hat Club a few minutes ago.


was he with a headless dude carrying a bazooka


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

It aint the Newbs pursay,,it's the Stupid remarks made by PPL who come in here to mess *** around and act like morons,,that Im talking about. Most the time,,it is youngsters who have nothing else to do, but not always. 
You know,,the ones who claim to have seeds growing from thier roots,,or that a Hermi is just a good ole boy/girl that gives ya Femanized seeds and  to growem all no matter what. Or how about lets all pour Grape Soda on our plants like Dl's bone headed buddy does. ( Daddyloves OK,,his buddy is a  ,,as he agrees)
I have seen New PPL come on here and start talking crap to the Moderators before they had posted 4 freaken times. 
Dont get me wrong,,,MOST on this forum are cool and respectful,,AS most POT HEADS are.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 20, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> was he with a headless dude carrying a bazooka


 
Yeah, they were collecting for some kid's chump parents who got locked up because someone told the kid how to do grow in stealth and LEO came to see them.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah ! true dat cowboy i wonder if these dudes / dudettes are that simple or are they just tsting the water ! peace ! like my new look


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 20, 2009)

This reminds me, I was on a car forum for a few years, was considered one of the go-to guys for help and we would get questions from people who shouldnt be on the road in the first place.  My favorite was "when I turn on my turn signal its starting to blink faster than usual whats wrong?". I would always tell them to check their blinker fluid, and 80% of the time they would pm me and try to have me explain where their blinker resevoir was lol. Sad but true


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi!  Help!! 

I have 2 seeds from a bag growing in a cardboard box with 6 60 watt incandescent bulbs.  I'm thinking about switching to halogen bulbs but I'm worried about the heat - it's already 115 degrees in the box and I'm afraid it's going to catch on fire.  What should I do???


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

Shockeclipse,,,you sound like my Wifes oldest brother. When she was young and got her 1st car(Yellow Pinto ) He told her, that her tires looked bad cause the air in them needed changed. She went to the SERVICE Station(the ones they use to have) and told the guy she needed the air changed in the tires. Now Thats Funny
Needless to say,,the guy told her,,that her Brother needed his *** kicked.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> But seriously, its not the newb that bothers me its the attitude they have. Hell I'm a newb still, learning more from this site everyday. But if I didn't have an attitude to want to learn and do better with each grow, I would still be stumbling around aimlessly killing MJ plants, or at least not getting any better at growing them.
> 
> 
> The newbs that I try to help are the ones that have the right approach, they want to learn and use the forum to their benefit. That is why we originally all came to this place isn't it?


 
*SPOT ON MATE!!!!*
Couldn't of put it any better, thats exactly how i feel


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 20, 2009)

I am not sure if it is kids or just stupid people.  They say there are no stupid questions, but what kind of questions do stupid people ask?

If the search function worked a bit better (it's no fault of the owners of the site, its a programming issue) that would cut down on repetitive and stupid questions perhaps.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

I have actually quoted the saying " the only stupid question is the one you dont ask" a few times on this forum which has been proven totally wrong as of late lol with the influx of stupidity lol.

I must say that is a good point about the search function too, i do find it a little useless but i just hit google instead.

One thing people should remember and also the reason i have started an ( ever growing ) ignore list is that there does seem to be some repeat offenders who like nothing better than wasting our time such as the white mgf widow.com trouble maker etc.

It wouldn't surprise me if a lot of the sheer stupidness was simply these idiots or other trolls


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 20, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Shockeclipse,,,you sound like my Wifes oldest brother. When she was young and got her 1st car(Yellow Pinto ) He told her, that her tires looked bad cause the air in them needed changed. She went to the SERVICE Station(the ones they use to have) and told the guy she needed the air changed in the tires. Now Thats Funny
> Needless to say,,the guy told her,,that her Brother needed his *** kicked.


Thats great, I am sure I could have gotten a few people with that one.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

It has occurred to me that those who have likened the new wave of new madness to that of a passing fad have hit the nail on the head.

I believe that those who we may believe to be only here for the purpose of aggravation will loose interest in time.
We should stand vigilant and know that those of us who are here for the same reasons and the comradery and friendships that ultimately develop between us within this site will still be here when the rest have got bored.
Simply ignore those that are here to wind us up and keep trying to educate those that need it.
We can but try with the next generation if they choose not to accept it thats there problem not ours.
Employ the wonderful button i have found "Ignore list" and revel in the fact that just occasionally ignorance is bliss lol


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 20, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> ...some that could teach a thing or two to even the oldest most experienced member...


Hey, you know those old blue haired, insane driver, memory gone, limp noodle, wrinkled old farts who grew weed back in the dawn of time are all crazy. The ones that have been growing and using all those decades have fried their brain to toast. Safest place when their driving is in the road in front of them. They never hit anything they aim at. Damn Proctologist has to mark each wrinkle with a marker to keep track of where he's been until he finds the right one. Senior Citizen dopers. Who'd ever figure we'd hear those words so often. Ole' toofless wonders gummin their pb&j to death. Sammich in one hand, a J in the other. The only thing worse than an oldster doper is a..a...a, well hell, I guess there isn't anything worse. Now I knew this lady one time. SHE taught me some new stuff. Nuttin about weed, but plenty else!  Ironed my wrinkles, she did. She got me so excited all the wrinkles on my body disappeared....oh my...

What were you sayin?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 20, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hey, you know those old blue haired, insane driver, memory gone, limp noodle, wrinkled old farts who grew weed back in the dawn of time are all crazy. The ones that have been growing and using all those decades have fried their brain to toast. Safest place when their driving is in the road in front of them. They never hit anything they aim at. Damn Proctologist has to mark each wrinkle with a marker to keep track of where he's been until he finds the right one. Senior Citizen dopers. Who'd ever figure we'd hear those words so often. Ole' toofless wonders gummin their pb&j to death. Sammich in one hand, a J in the other. The only thing worse than an oldster doper is a..a...a, well hell, I guess there isn't anything worse. Now I knew this lady one time. SHE taught me some new stuff. Nuttin about weed, but plenty else!  Ironed my wrinkles, she did. She got me so excited all the wrinkles on my body disappeared....oh my...
> 
> What were you sayin?



Hey!!  I represent that!


----------



## cubby (Apr 20, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hey, you know those old blue haired, insane driver, memory gone, limp noodle, wrinkled old farts who grew weed back in the dawn of time are all crazy. The ones that have been growing and using all those decades have fried their brain to toast. Safest place when their driving is in the road in front of them. They never hit anything they aim at. Damn Proctologist has to mark each wrinkle with a marker to keep track of where he's been until he finds the right one. Senior Citizen dopers. Who'd ever figure we'd hear those words so often. Ole' toofless wonders gummin their pb&j to death. Sammich in one hand, a J in the other. The only thing worse than an oldster doper is a..a...a, well hell, I guess there isn't anything worse. Now I knew this lady one time. SHE taught me some new stuff. Nuttin about weed, but plenty else! Ironed my wrinkles, she did. She got me so excited all the wrinkles on my body disappeared....oh my...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


     Enough of that.....I resemble that remark


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 20, 2009)

all you guys that are gettin tired of the crazy threads being started just wait, first of summer they will drop off. all the older members are out workin in the yard, garden or outdoor plants. things will settle down soon and you'll start seein the old farts back around.. plus just coming out of winter all you seen were indoor growers. now its outdoor season so mots of new excited folks that are ready to strike it rich growin mj.. 

its funny, when i first came here i asked questions like you guys are talkin about, no money, cfls, mg soil. but i found a way to make it work. it wasn't easy but i did it for a while then as money came in and i read tons i moved up to better supplies.. if anyone has a question about how to grow with cheap stuff trust me help them. they need it or send them my way i'll be happy to help


what i hate to see is folks ask the same question and get pissed when they don't hear what they wanna hear so they ask again and again. then when they never get the answer they want they act like a$$ holes all over the boards..  ok im done have a good evening everyone and be safe


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 20, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> This reminds me, I was on a car forum for a few years, was considered one of the go-to guys for help and we would get questions from people who shouldnt be on the road in the first place. My favorite was "when I turn on my turn signal its starting to blink faster than usual whats wrong?". I would always tell them to check their blinker fluid, and 80% of the time they would pm me and try to have me explain where their blinker resevoir was lol. Sad but true


 
:bong: :rofl: :rofl: :bong:  thats as funny as when a computer tech was talking to a customer who was upset b/c their automatic cup holder broke (the cd tray).  some people are clueless.

jbones, thanks and im sure i have many questions i just dont know what they are yet.

SSH


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

How about some red oil for the rear brake lights lol
Kinda reminds me of sending a mate to get me some powdered water lol, "Just add water mate its ace" lol


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 20, 2009)

Slowmo is right on the money.  I started here a year ago and asked every dumb question in the book.  I asked after I read the stickies, for what it's worth, but I had many of my-situation-specific questions.

I've been really, what's the word, lucky! here.  No one has ever flamed me here.  To my credit, I don't argue with experts .  Example - I read all the anti-MG stuff, I used it anyway.  I didn't argue with people about it, I just used it.  For my next grow, though, I'm buying FF .

This is a pretty unique place.  I'm fortunate to have had such a great experience here.  I'd like to see the experts here ignore rather than bail on the site but I'm beginning to realize how frustrating it can be.

Cheers, my friends.  I have qwerkle beans on the way and I'll be looking for lots more help!


----------



## Motor City Madman (Apr 20, 2009)

Some idiot left me negative rep for telling someone to kill a Hermie. How very disappointing it's going to hell in a hand basket:holysheep:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 20, 2009)

Not true, MCM.  You experts own this place.  Don't give it up.  We all know a moron when we see one .

The best way to deal with them is humor.  I'm still on the lookout for DP WW male stems, but the good word is out and they're hard to get here.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I've been really, what's the word, lucky! here. No one has ever flamed me here.
> 
> This is a pretty unique place. I'm fortunate to have had such a great experience here. I'd like to see the experts here ignore rather than bail on the site but I'm beginning to realize how frustrating it can be.


 
I agree wholeheartedly, the reason i am here is the uniqueness of this place. I had bad experience with other sites, this place is like home from home lol i love this site lol.

Sorry if thats of no relevance, dont drink and type lol.
Much love to you all good people


----------



## Motor City Madman (Apr 20, 2009)

Its all good man thanks, but im still stuck with that red square in my ****.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 20, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> Its all good man thanks, but im still stuck with that red square in my ****.



That's nothing .  I got mine from none other than mfgcom.  I know you're jealous, now, just getting a neg rep from some average bozo   Here's some ice :bong1:  But sit down first.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah your right I'm jealous


----------



## scatking (Apr 20, 2009)

:holysheep: Just hoping I'm not one of those "kids" everyone is bitching about.  I know I asked MANY questions as I progressed through my first grow - and learned a ton through those patient enough to help me out.:hitchair: 

I guess at my advanced age, if someone thinks I'm a kid I should take it as a complement!  I still need alot of guidance so please don't put me on the ignore list.:bolt:


----------



## GMT (Apr 20, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Is it just me,,or does it seem like this forum has been over-run by a bunch of Teen-Agers or Kids. I have never,,,,, since I came on this Forum,,SEEN so much dumb *** **** being Posted. What tha hell happened? Did all the Grownups leave this forum?


 
It's what i call the circle of life, it's a disease that affects smaller forums such as this one, this is not to be taken as any sort of critisim of this site.

The smaller forums tend to cater towards the newer grower and have many people just running through the basics, while the larger sites tend not to tolerate questions that can be answered by a little reading up on the subject.

End result is in a lot of cases is a stagnation in the knowledge base, too many people dedicating their time answering q's that need not be asked.

Only way to end it is to get tough, if you need help fill out a help form listing everything then your problem will be sorted.
Throw up a question without info then you post a link to the grow guides.

simple yet effective.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

I like this Forum. PPL have been very helpfull to me. I try and return the favor when I can. Thats what its all about. We aint always gonna agree on everything,,,BUT,,,we should be Mature enough to Agree to Disagree and move on. AND thats what most do on here,,and thats why I will continue to come back. Mostly I listen,,and give Hick a hard time.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 21, 2009)

This post is totally cathartic. I agree with Art and other honest posters--we all come in, ask a few dumb questions, get told to read the stickies, then we go read.  What gets me are guys who have obviously no experience growing or with life-skills arguing with people who have been growing since before these thug-larvae were even born.  Call me vain, but if I can go read it somewhere, then I figure no one knows what a dumb-f**k I am but me.

Okay, if we're gonna talk wrinkles and no one else is gonna say it, I will: What's the best thing to come out of a schlong?  The wrinkles.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2009)

Your good with me Pencil,,but stop using these big words.


> This post is totally cathartic


 I will have to get out my Dictionary.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 21, 2009)

Thefe are no stupid questions, only really really dumb ones! Ask away....


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 21, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Your good with me Pencil,,but stop using these big words. I will have to get out my Dictionary.


 
Found that one in my Thesaurus--with that PreistofKnowledge guy lurking, I figured I'd best up my word game.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 21, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Call me vain, but if I can go read it somewhere, then I figure no one knows what a dumb-f**k I am but me.


 
lol, thats exactly how I go about it myself.  I would rather read, read and read some more before I was to post about my stupidity. lol     Now don't get me wrong I have nothing against looking like a complete idiot, I do it every week at pool league :hitchair: :rofl:


----------



## dollarspot73 (Apr 21, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 21, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Is it just me,,or does it seem like this forum has been over-run by a bunch of Teen-Agers or Kids. I have never,,,,, since I came on this Forum,,SEEN so much dumb *** **** being Posted. What tha hell happened? Did all the Grownups leave this forum?


Well I appreciate what youre saying. Ive spent many hours browsing the forum, and quite a few away from the site when referencing the resource page. But sometimes you just cant find what youre looking for.  
Im not sure which posters are being referred to but one or two of the posts in this thread give the impression that offering advise to people less educated than themselves, is a little below them.
I know that one member was so fed up, that hes only going to post in the coffee table section.
This is a social site as well as an educational one (I think).
If kids, or oldies for that matter, ask for advice, then tell you Thats crap! Just note their handle and ignore them.
I enjoy a bit of banter and a laugh, so I hope theres room for that here. 
What I hate is argumentative posts that are designed to wind people up and cause friction. Ive left many (what were) excellent forums, because I got totally cheesed off with all the bickering going on.
Please dont let that happen here. I spent far to long finding the best grow forum on-line :cool2:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's the one I like:

" I'm new to growing. I am just growing my seeds in water. I am new to growing.
(A few sentences later.....)
"I studied Botany"
(Towards the end of the thread....)
"I'm a Botanist"

Cracks me up every time.

Gb


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 21, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Found that one in my Thesaurus--with that PreistofKnowledge guy lurking, I figured I'd best up my word game.


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: PH u made my night. forgot all about POK. whoa that guy was out there. think im gunna find thread if still exists. great 4 a laugh.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 21, 2009)

How bout what the hell is going on with the constant website issues?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah this server busy **** has gotta go. im in my 2nd day of everyother post busy busy busy. oh yeah whats up effen?


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 21, 2009)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Here's the one I like:
> 
> " I'm new to growing. I am just growing my seeds in water. I am new to growing.
> (A few sentences later.....)
> ...


YEAH ! :hubba: it was botony 2years of study and still could'nt spell it :**: LOL


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 21, 2009)

I'M SORRY CowboyBudsky! I'M SORRY WE CAN'T ALL BE AS SMART AND AS TALENTED AS YOU! BELIEVE IT OR NOT BUT SOME PEOPLE HAVE TO TRY! AT LEAST WE TRY! AT LEAST WE TRY TO ASK QUESTIONS AND BE LIKE YOU. AND MAYBE I HAVE ASKED A LOT OF DUMB QUESTIONS- WHAT DO YOU CARE!? LEAVE ME ALOOONE!


----------



## marcnh (Apr 21, 2009)

and most of them have horrible spelling lol


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 22, 2009)

marcnh said:
			
		

> and most of them have horrible spelling lol


jus wat u tryn 2 saa? eye cum hear 2 schaare all mi knowege and u mak fun of me.

Soo, if eye put too seads in some waiter, how long be4 eye can smook the lbs?


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 22, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> jus wat u tryn 2 saa? eye cum hear 2 schaare all mi knowege and u mak fun of me.
> 
> Soo, if eye put too seads in some waiter, how long be4 eye can smook the lbs?


and the latest has a thread how to 1=vegg 2=can i dry outside 3= flowering 4=growing ?  5 is coming ..where can i sell  6  will be... i got busted  7  will be ...they told me to do it   8  will be where's... the soap i'm new here !


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> How bout what the hell is going on with the constant website issues?


 
I thought that was normal.:ignore: Been happenening for awhile.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> I'M SORRY CowboyBudsky! I'M SORRY WE CAN'T ALL BE AS SMART AND AS TALENTED AS YOU! BELIEVE IT OR NOT BUT SOME PEOPLE HAVE TO TRY! AT LEAST WE TRY! AT LEAST WE TRY TO ASK QUESTIONS AND BE LIKE YOU. AND MAYBE I HAVE ASKED A LOT OF DUMB QUESTIONS- WHAT DO YOU CARE!? LEAVE ME ALOOONE!


 
 
Never said I was Smart, nor Talanted,,and who the hell are you anyway? I dont remember ever talking to you. And I damn sure didnt say anything about Growengreen,,is the guy I started this thread about.
BUT,,seems ya have stuck yurself in there anyway,,right? It was about PPL coming on here talking **** to PPL and Mods,,before anyone even really knew who they were .

ANd what do you mean,,Leave You Alone? Are you kidding me.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 22, 2009)

Vespasian said:
			
		

> one or two of the posts in this thread give the impression that offering advise to people less educated than themselves, is a little below them.


 
I have not seen this in this thread, I have seen members say they are fed up with simple questions where the askee can EASILY find the answer themselves but want the 'I cant be bothered to search I want you all to give me answers because im too lazy' thing.

Some people ask questions where its on the fringe of ridiculousness, these questions I personally ignore, if they ask questions that daft they have no place in the growing world, either that or its a wind up, so I refuse to comment.

Someone a while ago asked if they made canna oil instead of cooking with it, is it ok to inject it into a vein.

Would you bother answering an obvious wind up?

eace:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 22, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> jus wat u tryn 2 saa? eye cum hear 2 schaare all mi knowege and u mak fun of me.
> 
> Soo, if eye put too seads in some waiter, how long be4 eye can smook the lbs?


Welcome to the forum you should be able to pull 15 lbs off your seeds in 20 days or so dont worry about changing out the water you have them in it will be plenty for them to grow to full maturity once you see the little round leafs growing out its time to smoke 


I guess im lucky i dont get the people bugging me in threads or by pm. i know i dont post much on here anymore because of that darn server busy getting to everyone. We have to remember that many of the people who get on here are going to be kids who think that they can make lunch money if they were dealers too and dont (or wont) think everything involved through to the end. I know i had dreams of doing exactly what i am when i was a kid too, i always used to say man this stuff is good but soooo expensive i would love to grow my own so i could save some cash, i never grew up around a computer or even had access to the net until about 3 years ago so i had to do all my learning the old fashioned way, but when i was a newb grower i at least had an idea of what to expect. wow theres some :stoned: ramblings for you sorry  gang


----------



## BBFan (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey HIE-
I'm a bit of a noob and hope this isn't a dumb question, but what is a "wind up"???
And what's the answer, can you inject it?


----------



## crozar (Apr 22, 2009)

why bother injecting , its very dangerous , , you might spoil your veins , THC directly to your vein sounds dangerous , just drop a drip of dot in your morning tea and have a nice day  .


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 22, 2009)

crozar said:
			
		

> why bother injecting , its very dangerous , , you might spoil your veins , THC directly to your vein sounds dangerous , just drop a drip of dot in your morning tea and have a nice day  .


No one should put anything into their veins unless they have to give themselves insulin or something o that nature.  The vascular system of the human body is quite delicate.  A question like that deserves an e-slap.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 22, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> I'M SORRY CowboyBudsky! I'M SORRY WE CAN'T ALL BE AS SMART AND AS TALENTED AS YOU! BELIEVE IT OR NOT BUT SOME PEOPLE HAVE TO TRY! AT LEAST WE TRY! AT LEAST WE TRY TO ASK QUESTIONS AND BE LIKE YOU. AND MAYBE I HAVE ASKED A LOT OF DUMB QUESTIONS- WHAT DO YOU CARE!? LEAVE ME ALOOONE!


 
In Cowboy's defense, GG, you're not who he was talking about in this thread.  It began a few days ago when, as Cowboy pointed out, the site became suddently over-run with obvious kids asking really primitive questions without even perusing the site--1)How can I fool my parents and grow copius bud under my bed without them knowing; 2)I've got an electrician who knows how to steal power and a botonist(intentional misspelling) who's been to school 2 years and we know everything but how would you arrange the lighting in a 100,000 warehouse using 5,000/1000w set-ups? 3)I've got a hat box and a flashlight: how many lbs can I expect to harvest from some unknown swag seed I somehow managed to germ.

I think it's obvious, GG, that you and I do our research and are pretty much grown-ups.  I mention that because we have the same join date, but both have crops up and growing.  And in your defense, I've personally never seen you post a dumb question.  Or, if you did, I was dumb too and didn't catch it as a dumb question.  If you'll start noticing, the ones who get kicked around here are those that don't get the spirit of this site, want to brag as to their commercial intentions or intentions to fool someone somehow, or want to argue about whether it's day or night out.

All that said, I hope to *EDIT* they're not talking about me.


----------



## andy52 (Apr 22, 2009)

exactly why i'm not here much anymore.


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> No one should put anything into their veins unless they have to give themselves insulin or something o that nature.  The vascular system of the human body is quite delicate.  A question like that deserves an e-slap.



Insulin is not injected into your vein. Its subcutaneous injection.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 22, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey HIE-
> I'm a bit of a noob and hope this isn't a dumb question, but what is a "wind up"???
> And what's the answer, can you inject it?


well you wrote that in the write thread ted are you (winding people up) or is there (wind up ya skirt)i should (wind up) my alarm clock each time i veiw this thread ! yes you can inject (wind up) ya vein so ya missus can feel you in there !use a bycycle pump !then she'll know its a (wind up) ! ridiculous questions will get ridulous answers everytime !


----------



## BBFan (Apr 22, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> well you wrote that in the write thread ted are you (winding people up) or is there (wind up ya skirt)i should (wind up) my alarm clock each time i veiw this thread ! yes you can inject (wind up) ya vein so ya missus can feel you in there !use a bycycle pump !then she'll know its a (wind up) ! ridiculous questions will get ridulous answers everytime !


 
If you cannot see that this was a joke, perhaps you need to take an introspective look my friend at who this thread is really about and whether perhaps you may fit the ticket.

Don't be so quick to post before you insert foot into mouth.  The senior members here certainly know me well enough to get the humor.

Sometimes I have to wonder if people really read the posts they respond to.


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 22, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I have not seen this in this thread, I have seen members say they are fed up with simple questions where the askee can EASILY find the answer themselves but want the 'I cant be bothered to search I want you all to give me answers because im too lazy' thing.
> Would you bother answering an obvious wind up?eace:


Ive found the posts in question, and I did read one or two when first posted. I thought they were supposed to be amusing. The fact that they were childish and inane, just made me move on to the next thread.
And youre quite right. What I read into a post may not be the same as you. And thats the trouble with holding a keyboard conversation. Its easy to read a dry sense of humour as sarcasm and take offence. Then old mates get defensive and start taking sides, and before you know it. Well, people just bugger off elsewhere.
If you dont answer, theyll soon fade away. (Are they still posting?)


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 22, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> If you cannot see that this was a joke, perhaps you need to take an introspective look my friend at who this thread is really about and whether perhaps you may fit the ticket.
> 
> Don't be so quick to post before you insert foot into mouth. The senior members here certainly know me well enough to get the humor.
> 
> Sometimes I have to wonder if people really read the posts they respond to.


and you think i'm serious ! come on dude this whole threads a wind up .its merely pointing out the crazy english language mismeanings alwrite i don't mean to put the wind up your sails BB fan. don't get wound up or feel wounded please no harm intended cuz ! i used your prank to have a prank ! piece.. and once again ridiculous questions will get ridiculous answers everytime..my posts will show that check em out


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 22, 2009)

Man, this things starting to head in an awkward direction.

I'm gonna have to pull out old Rodney King again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

> In Cowboy's defense, GG, you're not who he was talking about in this thread. It began a few days ago when, as Cowboy pointed out, the site became suddently over-run with obvious kids asking really primitive questions without even perusing the site


 
Thanks PencilHead,,you are very correct Bro. This thread was not aimed at members who have been here for any length of time,,,NOR GrowenGreen. Im talking about Morons with only a total 4 or 5 post and maybe some longer,, that are already talking **** or,,asking question like Pencil pointed out about putting needles in there arm.
1st off,,I didnt post this thread to piss anybody off,,or to run anybody off. Personally I just got sick of seeing Broadband Space(that we need) used for Morons that are only here to give PPL crap. Spoilt *** brats with nothing better to do then mess with PPL.
BUTTTTT,,most PPL here are very considerate and helpfull,,and it's those PPL that keep me coming back. I was hoping if I brought this up that maybe it would detour SOME from continuing such nonsence and join the group who wants help,,, or wants TO help.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> exactly why i'm not here much anymore.


 
We miss ya in here Bro. You are the reason I am using DWC's. You have a wealth of knowdledge that has been missed in here.


----------



## stone hands (Apr 22, 2009)

i know i don't have 1000 posts or anything like that and i've only been a member for a few months but i hope i'm not getting grouped into the whole kids section. i am only in my early 20's but i have no misconseptions of tryin to get rich. i'm just to grow my own quality smoke. if i have posted something that someone has veiwed as dumb, i apologize it was not my intention. i just don't want people to get turned away just because they are ignorant on the subject, most just want to learn the same as we all have. some ppl don't have anyone else to ask these questions.


----------



## marcnh (Apr 22, 2009)

It does seem that there are a lot more questions like - can I use a 100w halogen and get a pound, la la.  The conspiracy folk might think it's leo trying to trick ya and get your info or something.


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2009)

..I don't think it is so much the questions, or the content of them, as it is the huge lack of respect and failure to follow directions to the information, or denying it's existance. 
It isn't the ones that truely have a desire to learn to cultivate, but the ones that refuse to learn or be taught. If someone doesn't take them by the hand, and dig the hole for them, then _hide_ it from them, they are never going to grow a plant. 
  Everyone of us here started "somewhere". From there, we have researched, experienced, learned (most of us anyway) and developed our own methods, theories, ect.
No one "knows" it ALL, We can all use a helping hand, advice, or redirection from time to time. But I have yet to ask someone to dig the hole for me... then bitched because it was too deep.. 
  Believe me, "if" it were only up to me, I would thin the herd. I can "usually" smell a _kid_ a mile away. But, as long as they "say/claim" to meet our age requirements, my hands are tied.. :confused2:
 Loosing members like tater and andy and potus doesn't embellish our forum at all... "IMHO"..


----------



## Growdude (Apr 22, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> exactly why i'm not here much anymore.



Wow I never seen this place, coffee table?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..I don't think it is so much the questions, or the content of them, as it is the huge lack of respect and failure to follow directions to the information, or denying it's existance.
> It isn't the ones that truely have a desire to learn to cultivate, but the ones that refuse to learn or be taught. If someone doesn't take them by the hand, and dig the hole for them, then _hide_ it from them, they are never going to grow a plant.
> Everyone of us here started "somewhere". From there, we have researched, experienced, learned (most of us anyway) and developed our own methods, theories, ect.
> No one "knows" it ALL, We can all use a helping hand, advice, or redirection from time to time. But I have yet to ask someone to dig the hole for me... then bitched because it was too deep..
> ...


 
Hick,,,Ya said it much better then I did,,,and ya said it all just like I wished I had of. Course, I aint known for putting things mildly  in perspective. Thank You


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2009)

:huh: ...you messin' with me again cowboy'???..


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 22, 2009)

potus is gone? :cry:


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 22, 2009)

That's beautiful, Hick.  Not the part about Cowboy messin' with you, the first part.  That's what I was trying to convey when I said the spirit of the site was under attack.

I've not been here long, but I came in and listened, read the resources here, read the right books, tried to ask good solid questions with out too much newbie drama over a yellow leaf or something, used the answers.  I put my room together with data gathered here, copped some good beans and put them to work for me. I'd like to think guys like me were why this site exists.  You, with your experience and wisdom, have rendered me self-sufficient--I will never again have to hit the streets to get a nice warm buzz going. Now, a crop or ten down the road, I'll help some other reasonably sane person get where I am. That's Kharma, people. Thanks.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 22, 2009)

:yeahthat:  well said PencilHead,, I think most would agree that our main goal is to be self-sufficient and not have to deal with greedy dealers and their commercial crap they sell us!  It's just a bonus that we get to bond and become e-friends.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> :huh: ...you messin' with me again cowboy'???..


 
No Sir. Ya really said it well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> potus is gone? :cry:


 
Huh,,did I miss something? Course I aint seen him in awhile. Where 'd he go?  Potus is another one I love messen with.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 22, 2009)

potus = stoneybud


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 22, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> potus = stoneybud


hehe


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 22, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> ANd what do you mean,,Leave You Alone? Are you kidding me.



lmao- I forgot I posted that hahaha. and Yes I was high- and I was just kidding. I haven't been here long- migrated from another forum that closed down. So I haven't seen many of these dumb questions and people- but really they are everywhere no matter what you do. They were at my last forum as well. I think most are younger kids even 18 year olds- who don't have much to do.

:rofl: Sorry for the "scare" CowboyBudsky


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> lmao- I forgot I posted that hahaha. and Yes I was high- and I was just kidding. I haven't been here long- migrated from another forum that closed down. So I haven't seen many of these dumb questions and people- but really they are everywhere no matter what you do. They were at my last forum as well. I think most are younger kids even 18 year olds- who don't have much to do.
> 
> :rofl: Sorry for the "scare" CowboyBudsky


 
Thanks Bro for clearen that up,,cause I was pretty high myself. Messed with my buzz. So I smoked another bowl,,and had actully forgot about it.:bong:  No problems,,were good.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 23, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> Insulin is not injected into your vein. Its subcutaneous injection.


Well now everyone knows two things about me. (1) I am not a doctor (2) I am not diabetic..... Lol thanks for clearing that up for me umbra.  The point remains though....


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Well now everyone knows two things about me. (1) I am not a doctor (2) I am not diabetic..... Lol thanks for clearing that up for me umbra.  The point remains though....



neither am I


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 24, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hey, you know those old blue haired, insane driver, memory gone, limp noodle, wrinkled old farts who grew weed back in the dawn of time are all crazy. The ones that have been growing and using all those decades have fried their brain to toast. Safest place when their driving is in the road in front of them. They never hit anything they aim at. Damn Proctologist has to mark each wrinkle with a marker to keep track of where he's been until he finds the right one. Senior Citizen dopers. Who'd ever figure we'd hear those words so often. Ole' toofless wonders gummin their pb&j to death. Sammich in one hand, a J in the other. The only thing worse than an oldster doper is a..a...a, well hell, I guess there isn't anything worse. Now I knew this lady one time. SHE taught me some new stuff. Nuttin about weed, but plenty else! Ironed my wrinkles, she did. She got me so excited all the wrinkles on my body disappeared....oh my...
> 
> What were you sayin?


What a laugh! ArtVandolay, blancolighter, Dubbaman, PencilHead, purplephazes, slowmo77 gave me rep for the above post and one of them gave me negative rep for it.

Dubb and Art and slowmo, I know you didn't. So that leaves the other two. PencilHead, purplephazes.

Would which ever of you two gave me bad rep for that joke please tell me what you found so wrong with it that you had to give bad rep for it?

I'm really curious.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 24, 2009)

Not me, dad.  I'm still laughing about the marking each wrinkle with a sharpie.

It looks like an obvious joke to me--well, it was obviously spoken in a friendly spirit.

Think I've given one bad rep since I've been here, and that was probably some rascist idjit--can't stand rascists.

Okay, you've been warned--you go rascist on me and I'll have to bad rep hell outa you.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 24, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> What a laugh! ArtVandolay, blancolighter, Dubbaman, PencilHead, purplephazes, slowmo77 gave me rep for the above post and one of them gave me negative rep for it.
> 
> Dubb and Art and slowmo, I know you didn't. So that leaves the other two. PencilHead, purplephazes.
> 
> ...


it definatly did'nt come from here if it is'nt about growin , smokin, or utensils , or issues to do with any of that i consider it to be a practical joke and laugh i did and still do i also shoot from the hip if i have beef with anyone its gonna get posted for all to see! iam not a dirty rat that sticks knives in the backs of others !!!


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney, I'm with Purps on this--if I got beef, I'll bring it to you, either in real life or in this cartoon world here. Honestly, if we had beef, I'd PM you about it.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 24, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> What a laugh! ArtVandolay, blancolighter, Dubbaman, PencilHead, purplephazes, slowmo77 gave me rep for the above post and one of them gave me negative rep for it.
> 
> Dubb and Art and slowmo, I know you didn't. So that leaves the other two. PencilHead, purplephazes.
> 
> ...


SOMETIMES the ones you think you are closest to ,...are the furthest away ! i got fam too! i'm gunna have to do THE HAKA soon ! GOOGLE THAT !


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm a good humor all the time guy .  It was a funny post


----------



## Hick (Apr 24, 2009)

hmmmm.. you positive stoney?..'cause "I" don't see a 'neg' in your rep log :confused2:


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 24, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmmm.. you positive stoney?..'cause "I" don't see a 'neg' in your rep log :confused2:


thank you hick ! good man ! peace !  i don't even know the man ! all the more reason not to NOW !


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 24, 2009)

The last 8 posts is what is happening to this forum. Great example.
Conversations like the above should be handled in a PM format, not on the boards imo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad to see everybodies enjoying the Thread.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 24, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Never said I was Smart, nor Talanted,,and who the hell are you anyway? I dont remember ever talking to you. And I damn sure didnt say anything about Growengreen,,is the guy I started this thread about.
> BUT,,seems ya have stuck yurself in there anyway,,right? It was about PPL coming on here talking **** to PPL and Mods,,before anyone even really knew who they were .
> 
> ANd what do you mean,,Leave You Alone? Are you kidding me.


 
Cowboy,  i guess since the shoe fit he put it on. was that response a result of feeling guilty.

to sum this post up try and solve/diagnose your problem first and if your not successful then post your question.  by doing due dilligence research then your questions will sound like you are trying and willing to take advice even if its not what you want to hear.

SSH


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> Cowboy, i guess since the shoe fit he put it on. was that response a result of feeling guilty.
> 
> to sum this post up try and solve/diagnose your problem first and if your not successful then post your question. by doing due dilligence research then your questions will sound like you are trying and willing to take advice even if its not what you want to hear.
> 
> SSH


 
I think he was High and just messen with me. 

I really never meant for PPL to get into arguments about this.
 I was hoping that "SOME" of the NEW PPL,,,, with just 2 or 3 posts PPL,,,, would see this thread and Chill Tha **** Out. Thats all.


----------



## IRISH (Apr 24, 2009)

what? , no pics?

getting back to the basics-...bb...  .


----------

